# My 2014/2015 plow season



## 91AK250

Hey guys, back for another winter! I woke up today to the first snowfall at my house and it was around 7" of heavy wet stuff. Its supposed to be close to 40 the rest of the week with another chance of snow this weekend, with that in mind i have not even thought about getting the plow on the truck yet..but its higher on my list now!

Here is a few pics from today to start out my season, i'll get the F-250 and plow all ready to go here soon.


----------



## grandview

Go back and help Todd and take your snow with you!


----------



## cet

People wouldn't expect you to clear that much snow?


----------



## 91AK250

it should all melt away, i did have one guy whine so i put the plow on tonight and did one...the rest will go away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1st and only 7in of concrete is not worth posting.











Lucky SOB.....lol


----------



## unhcp

lucky dog you, good luck this winter


----------



## fireboy5722

Can't wait to see more


----------



## 91AK250

Not a flake since then, now a warm front moved in and it was nearly 50F today. I'm ready for snow dang it!


----------



## Willman940

We're you in Fairbanks this last week? I thought I saw your truck.


----------



## 91AK250

Willman940;1864579 said:


> We're you in Fairbanks this last week? I thought I saw your truck.


Nope, going up next week though. Friday in town and the weekend at Chena.

Have not been to Fairbanks since September 2013 when i went up to the Arctic Circle.


----------



## 91AK250

Still nothing in Anchorage...this will be the second Thanksgiving in my life time with NO snow...crazy!

I did go to Fairbanks, AK over the weekend and they had a little...


----------



## steinerservices

This is a bad start to the season. It hurts the bank account


----------



## 91AK250

Finally a little bit, hardly enough to plow but i did get out and do a few drives w/my truck over the weekend. Hopefully i can get some real plowing pics soon! supposed to get 4" overnight tonight.

Today i hooked up the new 9'2" BOSS VXT on our company F-450 and pushed around the lot some..that was fun!


----------



## mercer_me

Are you guys selling many DXTs up there?


----------



## fireboy5722

Get a new truck?


----------



## fordboy

Any significant snow yet?


----------



## 91AK250

Sold some DXT's i'm out of 8'2" but have plenty of 9'2"...with the way the weather is plow sales have dropped off.

No improvement in the snow situation, the weather has been warm hovering around freezing to slightly above and freezing rain if anything. Outlook doesn't look good for the next two weeks or so is what the weather people are saying so here i wait...

About a new truck I got a new daily driver, a 2011 F-150 Limited back in July.

Today we went in search of snow for a new commercial shoot with the company F-450. Had to drive up to Hatchers Pass outside Palmer to find any snow but there was a little. If i can get ahold of the raw footage i'll post it up.


----------



## muffy189

How's it going up there


----------



## 91AK250

It's terrible, no other way to put it. We are on the low end short 30" of snow so far this season.

Over the weekend we had our heaviest snowfall....maybe 6" that's how bad it is.

I plowed my personal driveway for the FIRST time on JANUARY 24th! this is the most insane winter i can remember. by this time of the year i should have 6ft tall by 10ft long piles!


----------



## BC Handyman

What's in your 2week forecast? Temps cold enough?


----------



## 91AK250

oh plenty cold NOW, its supposed to be -10F tonight, we had a high temp of 2F today. it's just supposed to be clear and cold! We typically get big storms in March and April so we'll see...it ain't over yet!


----------



## 91AK250

Well i'll tell ya, what a BUST this year has been. Hope you lower 48 guys are enjoying it!

The truck has not moved in a long time, same tanks of fuel i started the season on!


----------



## 91AK250

Down town, totally dry, no snow. this was taken Feb 28th 2015.


----------



## BC Handyman

Wow, surprising, yet me being on west like you I'm not super surprised, we been beefing a lot of cold air that pushes everything away. Then it warms and no sign of moisture


----------



## Willman940

Got 3 inches with 45 MPH winds here in the interior, suppose to get 10-20 this weekend. Our plow truck was sent to the shop and has since gone MIA.....The fleet manager is also on vacation somewhere warm.....


----------



## 91AK250

I'm chalking this whole winter up as a loss, hoping for a nice spring/summer full of camping out outdoors fun!

Already pulled the Oldsmobile out and cruised today in 50F temps with the top down.


----------



## 91AK250

mid 40s today, i was washing cars in the driveway and look out the window at midnight to see this?!


----------



## grandview

The news kept posting we were colder then Fairbanks this winter


----------

